# Anyone recognise these watches: Invar & Omega pocket watch.



## Agbo (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi there!

My grandfather left me and my twin brother two pocket watches. I've only got 1 picture of them at the moment, but can get more of them.

I was wondering if anyone could tell me a little something about them. 
Best regards

Mats Agbo


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I can't help, just wanted to say they look fantastic.


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

Always "watching" ....(a moderator on here)(his name) posted "Invar-The Alloy and the Watches".....if you type it in search should take you there....interesting....yes they both look very nice watches...

if you cant find thread try finding Always "watching"...and ask him about invar watches....i googled invar watches and one of his posts came up in the search...the one mentioned...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Here you go.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/109025-invar-the-alloy-and-the-watches/&do=embed


----------



## Agbo (Nov 6, 2018)

spinynorman said:


> I can't help, just wanted to say they look fantastic.


 Thanks! I feel that way about them as well 

@enfuseeast @WRENCH

Thanks both of you for replying and trying to help me out! Appreciate it guys!


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

dear @Agbo, those two watches of yours look to be very nice indeed. I haven't researched your watches specifically and, as you know already, I did post a topic concerning "Invar" some time ago. However, would say that your Omega and Invar pocket watches were manufactured during the same period, some time around 1920, but without pictures of the movement, any stamped markingson watch or case, etc., it is difficult to be precise.


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

yes i'm intrigued after reading Always "watching"'s "terry pratchet" inspired post...and would love to see pics of the movement of the Invar.....As you probably already know.....Omega is a sought after quality Swiss manufacturer....and being gold (by the looks)....it is not something you or your brother want to be leaving on the seat of a bus....your grandad must have been very fond of you both....dates can be understood by the assay mark (letter and style of letter)....on the case....and i believe Omega watch movements can be dated by the serial numbers?....would love to see pics of the movements and assay marks on these beautiful watches....


----------



## Agbo (Nov 6, 2018)

@Always"watching" Thank you for taking your time to follow up on the request! I am going home this weekend, and will definitely fetch the watches and do a few photos!

@enfuseeast Really enthusiastic about your post. The only thing I can say for a certain is that they are both gold (I was told by my father when he got them).

I will try to find any assay marks as well as taking a few pictures of the movement. Hopefully I've got a bunch of photos to show you guys in a few days!


----------

